# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh Xoài - đặc sản Nha Trang

## thietht

Cam Ranh là vùng đất trồng xoài nổi tiếng trên cả nước. Vào mùa xoài, cây cho quả rất nhiều nên người dân trong vùng còn chế biến ra món bánh tráng xoài rất độc đáo. Giờ đây, món bánh xoài này đã trở thành đặc sản nức tiếng trên cả nước.



Bánh xoài, đặc sản Khánh Hòa.

Loại bánh này được chế biến rất đơn giản. Người ta chọn xoài chín, rửa sạch, lột bỏ vỏ, chà xát mạnh trong rổ lỗ nhỏ, hứng lấy nước xoài chảy vào trong thùng, vứt hạt. Kế đến, họ lấy nước xoài cho vào nồi đặt trên bếp, vừa đun vừa khuấy đều tay cho khỏi cháy. Nấu đến khi sôi, hỗn hợp sền sệt là được. Sau đó, họ trải một miếng nhựa ra chiếc nong, nia hay sàng, cho hỗn hợp nước xoài vào, tráng mỏng. Cuối cùng, mang phơi nắng đến khi sờ vào không dính tay là được. Bánh tráng xoài được cuốn trong miếng nylon để bảo quản. Điều đặc biệt, loại bánh này có thể giữ được rất lâu mà không dùng bất cứ một loại hoá chất bảo quản nào.

Bánh nhìn đơn giản nếu không nói là không đẹp, đen đen, vàng vàng trên rắc vài hạt vừng đen…nhưng ăn thử rồi lại tấm tắc khen ngon. Bánh được chế biến qua bao khâu rồi lại phơi nắng mà lại chẳng mất đi hương vị của quả xoài tươi nguyên. Cắn một miếng, nuốt vào bụng rồi mà vị chua thanh, ngòn ngọt và mùi thơm tự nhiên của xoài vần cứ phảng phất nơi đầu mũi.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## langtuhailua

> 


- Cơ sở chế biến Bánh Xoài Kính Chào quý khách.
Sản phẩm Bánh Xoài Phùng Gia được chế biến theo phương pháp đặc biệt để đảm bảo hương vị,màu sắc đặc trưng. Vị ngọt thanh tươi mát, vị chua tự nhiên của xoài tươi, vị thơm mát của gừng chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng thực khách xa gần!
- Bánh Xoài Phùng Gia được chế biến từ nguồn nguyên liệu tươi 100%,Ngoài hương Gừng thơm ngon, Bánh Xoài Phùng Gia không sử dụng bấc cứ phụ gia thực phẩm hay chất bảo quản nào!
- Nguồn nguyên liệu tươi được chon lọc từ chủng loại xoài đặc biệt và duy nhất chỉ có trên địa bàn Cam Ranh - Cam Lâm.
ĐẶC SẢN BÁNH XOÀI CAM RANH NAY ĐÃ CÓ MẶT TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG!
Đăng ký kinh doanh : 37180002071/KH
ĐC : CAM HIỆP BẮC - CAM LÂM - KHÁNH HÒA
ĐT 0972.298.839 (MR Sang) 0973.562.056 (MR Chung)
Email: banhxoaiphunggia@gmail.com

----------


## hoangtung50

Công ty cổ phần đặc sản Việt Nam vừa mới sản xuất được mặt hàng mới là:
- Xoài sấy được làm từ xoài nguyên chất của Cam Lâm. Bánh xoài được làm = thiết bị máy móc đảm bảo vệ sinh không giống như người dân tự làm.
- Xoài sấy hộp: xoài đc sấy khô cắt thành viên đóng hộp đẹp mắt, an toàn, tiện lợi, hợp vệ sinh
Tất cả sản phẩm đc đảm bảo an toàn thực phẩm nên yên tâm sử dụng.
Đặc biệt mua làm quà người thân bạn bè , quà tết .
Đang tìm nhà phân phối, đại lý trên cả nước
Mọi thông tin chi tiết xem thêm tại http://dasavina.net
Hoặc liên hệ số đt: 01688934239
Email: info@dasavina.net



Xoài sấy chua chua ngọt ngọt đậm đà thơm ngon.
Đặc sản Nha Trang.
Sản xuất tại DN chế biến xoài Cam Lâm
Thành phần  :love struck: oài , đường cát.

Xoài sấy được đóng hộp
Qua xử lý sạch, sấy khô
Giá 25.000/ hộp

----------


## hoangtung50

Ngày nay, khi mà điều kiện sống đã được nâng cao, vấn đề sức khỏe được con người đặt lên hàng đầu.
*Bánh xoài là sản phẩm đặc sản của vùng đất Cam Lâm, Khánh Hòa (trước đây là Cam Ranh). Tuy nhiên, với cách làm truyền thống không đảm bảo vệ sinh, thường người ta tận dụng những quả xoài chín rụng hoặc xoài chất lượng kém không bán được để làm bánh xoài, cách làm thì hoàn toàn thủ công, phơi trên mặt nhựa thu hút côn trùng, rùi, nhặn, đất, cát, bụi .... Tuy nhiên người tiêu dùng không có lựa chọn để chọn được miếng bánh xoài đạt vệ sinh ăn cho ngon miệng, đảm bảo được sức khỏe. Với những trăn trở đó, Công ty CP Đặc Sản Việt Nam (DasaVN) tiền thân là DNTN chế biến xoài Cam Lâm cho ra đời những miếng bánh xoài thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng, đảm bảo cho sức khỏe. Bánh xoài được* *sản xuất theo quy trình hiện đại**,* *đạt tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, sử dụng công nghệ sấy hồi lưu**. Khách hàng có thể yên tâm khi sử dụng.*

*So sánh hai phương pháp sản xuất bánh xoài*
*Phương pháp truyền thống*

*Công nghệ sấy của DasaVN*

***Xoài được đổ trên tấm nilong, phơi ngoài sân, dể bị bám bụi bẩn, côn trùng...*

***Xoài được cho vào khay, đưa vào máy sấy, sấy khô. Đảm bảo vệ sinh*

***Được đóng bao nilong bình thường, không để tên nhà sản xuất, chưa được chứng nhận vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.*

***Được đóng bao bì, hút chân không để bao quản lâu; có thương hiệu nhà sản xuất, chứng nhận đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm trên bao bì.*



*Sản phẩm Bánh xoài sạch hiện có bán tại Cửa hàng và Showroom 11E Thái Nguyên, TP Nha Trang và tại hệ thống siêu thị Maximark. * 
*Mời tham khảo tại website: www.dasavina.net*

----------


## hoangtung50

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Nghe tên "bánh xoài" đặc sản Nha Trang thật là hấp dẫn.

----------


## hoangtung50

*Bánh xoài là một đặc sản nổi tiếng của vùng đất Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa. Thế nhưng, nó chưa được mọi người đón nhận và tin dùng do vấn đề vệ sinh. Hiểu được điều đó, với tham vọng xây dựng bánh xoài trở thành đặc sản chính khi nhắc đến Nha Trang được mọi người tin dùng. Sau nhiều tìm tỏi, nghiên cứu. Chúng tôi đã mạnh dạn đầu tư dây chuyền công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại đặt tại vùng nguyên liệu Cam Lâm- nơi nổi tiếng với loại xoài canh nông- thay thế cách làm truyền thống cũ là phơi ngoài trời chúng tôi đã ứng dụng công nghệ xấy hồi lưu đảm bảo không bụi bẩn, côn trùng từ khâu thu mua đến khâu đóng gói, bảo quản. Nhờ vậy Bánh xoài sạch là thương hiệu đầu tiên được cấp chứng nhận VSAT thực phẩm, là sản phẩm bánh xoài đầu tiên được hệ thống siêu thị Maximart và Coop Mart chấp nhận phân phối. Được nhiều người yêu thích.*

----------


## hoangtung50

*Ngày nay, khi mà điều kiện sống đã được nâng cao, vấn đề sức khỏe được con người đặt lên hàng đầu.*
*Bánh xoài là sản phẩm đặc sản của vùng đất Cam Lâm, Khánh Hòa (trước đây là Cam Ranh). Tuy nhiên, với cách làm truyền thống không đảm bảo vệ sinh, thường người ta tận dụng những quả xoài chín rụng hoặc xoài chất lượng kém không bán được để làm bánh xoài, cách làm thì hoàn toàn thủ công, phơi trên mặt nhựa thu hút côn trùng, rùi, nhặn, đất, cát, bụi .... Tuy nhiên người tiêu dùng không có lựa chọn để chọn được miếng bánh xoài đạt vệ sinh ăn cho ngon miệng, đảm bảo được sức khỏe. Với những trăn trở đó, Công ty CP Đặc Sản Việt Nam (DasaVN) tiền thân là DNTN chế biến xoài Cam Lâm cho ra đời những miếng bánh xoài thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng, đảm bảo cho sức khỏe. Bánh xoài được* *sản xuất theo quy trình hiện đại**,* *đạt tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, sử dụng công nghệ sấy hồi lưu**. Khách hàng có thể yên tâm khi sử dụng.*

*So sánh hai phương pháp sản xuất bánh xoài*
*Phương pháp truyền thống*

*Công nghệ sấy của DasaVN*

***Xoài được đổ trên tấm nilong, phơi ngoài sân, dể bị bám bụi bẩn, côn trùng...*

***Xoài được cho vào khay, đưa vào máy sấy, sấy khô. Đảm bảo vệ sinh*

***Được đóng bao nilong bình thường, không để tên nhà sản xuất, chưa được chứng nhận vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.*

***Được đóng bao bì, hút chân không để bao quản lâu; có thương hiệu nhà sản xuất, chứng nhận đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm trên bao bì.*



*Sản phẩm Bánh xoài sạch hiện có bán tại Cửa hàng và Showroom 11E Thái Nguyên, TP Nha Trang và tại hệ thống siêu thị Maximark. * 
*Mời tham khảo tại website: www.dasavina.net*

----------

